# African blackwood duck call



## TTP GC (Aug 24, 2021)

Making more

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 24, 2021)

Such beautiful wood! How does it sound? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 24, 2021)

Saweeet!


----------



## TTP GC (Aug 25, 2021)

The way the sound board and Reed are cut.
Like a duck. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 25, 2021)

Great looking call.


----------

